
A Much Needed Etiquette for Sharing Hacker News Links - cjrd
https://medium.com/@colorado.j.reed/a-much-needed-etiquette-for-sharing-hacker-news-links-39bc06f29bff
======
davegauer
The point being made is very strong. The person sending an article SHOULD be
obliged to send their own additional thoughts along with a link!

Sadly, non-technical people simply WILL NOT attempt to understand what they're
reading. So the real question is not the etiquette of the sender but of the
receiver: do you HAVE to summarize and explain the content to the person who
sent it to you?

I think the title of the article would be stronger if it were more generalized
since this happens to ANYONE with a well-known area of expertise such as
mathematicians, scientists, fans of book series, beekeepers, etc. I can't even
imagine what nutrition experts have to put up with from friends and family.
:-)

